# CF Hood Installed!



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I finally have a reason to pic whore my car in members rides :thumbup: 

Just installed my Areogear OEM style cf hood. Best thing part is the fact that it's a MINT hood, and I got it used for $100!

Next will be "16 Enkei RS-E's (metallic black w/ polished lip), new crystal clear headlights/corners/grill. Please excuse the winter steelies. 

*Anywho, the final product:*



















*latest engine bay shot:*










*latest interior shot:*










*Older rear shot*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^thank you..........you know why.^


nice hood! GREAT PRICE!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
$100

im jealous


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

what happened to your rims??? you look like a ricer now!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats his winter wheels


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

^^ thanks Radioaktiv.



b14sleeper said:


> what happened to your rims??? you look like a ricer now!!!


If you read my post, Those are my winter steelies. I live in Canada, and take my rims off for the winter months to prevent salt/sand damage. I have sold my "17 motegi MR7's for something new, "16, dark, and light weight. I never knew steelies made someone a ricer????

anywho these are the new rims, they will be painted metallic black in the middle to match the hood, and of course I'm leaving the polished lip as is.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like the new ones much better

they will look sick on your blue car + CF hood


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> thats his winter wheels


*cough* HER *cough winter wheels.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeh the new ones are gonna look klean on ur car. but even w/ the steelies on it looks clean with tha CF hood. i like it alot. very nice


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> what happened to your rims??? you look like a ricer now!!!


Must you always make a negative comment? Had you read you would not have had to post this crap...

Oh and it looks real nice, always loved that color!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for some reason it accually looks better on the steelies! maybe its just the black color, that has to be it, when you put the blacks with the silver lip that is gona look so great!




b14sleeper said:


> what happened to your rims??? you look like a ricer now!!!


i dont belive we have seen pictures of your car my friend........


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Are those washer lights near the front of the hood cuz i can't really tell?

Love the color. The new rims are def. nice but IMO the old ones looked alot better. Regardless its sweet :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

stunning, i love that blue, and the c/f hood... i'm lovin it


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Are those washer lights near the front of the hood cuz i can't really tell?
> 
> Love the color. The new rims are def. nice but IMO the old ones looked alot better. Regardless its sweet :thumbup:


Washer lights?! haha, I'm a ricer, but not THAT bad. They are just the black stock washer nozzles transferred over from the OEM hood. 

I really liked the "17 Motegi MR7's. But they were 4 years old, heavy, and getting too big (looks and ride quality). Time for something new and lighter. so I bought the "16, 15 lb enkei's, just over 10 lbs lighter then the motegis.

thanks for the compliments! I am one HAPPY camper! I keep on catching myself sneaking a peak through the garage door. Can't believe how this whole deal worked out!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

go for some rota, slip streams, they are waaaaayyy light, sweet looking, and pretty cheap, or some circuit 8's

srforums.com is having a group buy for rota


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice and very clean car. :thumbup:


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Carbon fiber hood likes great! Finally got to see some pics. How did you manage did get it for $100?? Oh wait I remember... lol


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks again everyone!

I just got a quick photoshop from a friend on how the car will look with the black rims and polished lip... not bad me thinks!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ooooh ooooh thats so frigging hot, i need that paint code.lol. 
I know your a member of NWnismo....will you be attending any of the meets.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

91sentra said:


> ooooh ooooh thats so frigging hot, i need that paint code.lol.
> I know your a member of NWnismo....will you be attending any of the meets.



Thanks! NWnismo? nope I'm not a member  (so I guess I won't be attending the meets)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

oh shit, nevermind, i thought i saw your car on the calender oh well, beautiful car BTW


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

91sentra said:


> oh shit, nevermind, i thought i saw your car on the calender oh well, beautiful car BTW


you mean the northwestnissans calander? I was in that one.... are you in the WA area then? on NWNs?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> you mean the northwestnissans calander? I was in that one.... are you in the WA area then? on NWNs?


Actually I am, I'm in the everett area. So whats the paint code for your car? my cars being repainted and i love that color. What happened to the wheels that were on in the calendar, those where pretty cool.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks really good in the chop :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

that blue is so rare, i've never seen it on our cars. is it factory? it looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car.

Seth


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I think that car looks really good but the Mudd Flap needs to go.  LOL I really like the Black rims though they fit the car very very well. :thumbup:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Forgive me for this Off Topic post and I hope I don't start a flame war. But I've made an observation on this forum of how some people here use the word "Ricer." I have actually never seen anyone here who has said it correctly classify it to a ricey car.

For example, take the rude guy who made th 4th post or so and called the guy a ricer for running steelies on car. Since when is that classified as rice? Any person with common sense should be able to make the connection that he doesn't want to ruin his expensive rims by driving them in the winter months. Now if he was driving with only 2 rims on, that, my friends is rice.

I just see basic stupid crap like that all the time. It bugs me... most of the cars I seen on here I personally think are very nice. I'm not impressed easily either, I just came over from the "domestic" world. I've drove nothing but old classic cars (60's & earlier only) and didn't think imports were worth a second look. So yeah, I was one of them "Pushrod lovin', gas guzzling, V8 hicks."

I just think this board needs some education on the term "ricer" and learn how to correctly use it because seeing a nice car (such as this fine example of this thread creators vehicle) called rice makes me want to leave this board.

Once again, sorry for the rant. Its just been bugging me for a while. BTW: Nice car, buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> what happened to your rims??? you look like a ricer now!!!


sorry bout the comment, didnt bother to read your intro, also, i never knew that people took off their rims in the winter(i live in southern cali), but with that photoshop, looks real clean and nice, i want to do something similar, but i want a black car, with black rims and a red lip.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> I have actually never seen anyone here who has said it correctly classify it to a ricey car.
> 
> 
> Once again, sorry for the rant. Its just been bugging me for a while. BTW: Nice car, buddy. :thumbup:


first of all, its a girl. lol. second...who care about rice? lots of people think all japanese cars are rice, so tuning the definition is pointless. 

and back to the car, i really really really like it! but im not a big fan of CF anything...i dunno, just my taste. everything else is fantastic though.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

91sentra said:


> Actually I am, I'm in the everett area. So whats the paint code for your car? my cars being repainted and i love that color. What happened to the wheels that were on in the calendar, those where pretty cool.


I'll grab the paint code later today! gotta find where it is... Inside the drivers door (sticker) right? The "17 wheels that were in the calander have been sold. They were 4 years old, too heavy, and a bit too big-harsh ride).... that's why I got the light weight "16 Enkei's to paint black instead. It was time for something new esp with the new hood.



himbo said:


> that blue is so rare, i've never seen it on our cars. is it factory? it looks amazing :thumbup:


Ya, I've only seen a few around, when I first went to looks at it (to buy) the color took my breath away. On the touch up pen it's called "bright blue pearl"... and yes, that is straight from the Nissan factory.



Chris90FB240sx said:


> I think that car looks really good but the Mudd Flap needs to go.


yep, I agreed. I removed them back in oct. That is an older pic. Should've kept them on for winter though to keep the dirt and mud away from my car. Never knew what a great job they did until I removed them....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im not trying to sound like the typicle net nerd or what ever but i think its pretty hot that a chick drives a car that looks so clean! if you notice many girls now dont do anything than put giant fart cans on, altezzas, am out ragious body kit, and either a play boy bunny or a big eye brow that reads somthing like "fast girl racing" or something like that...........thank you for not going rice :cheers:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> im not trying to sound like the typicle net nerd or what ever but i think its pretty hot that a chick drives a car that looks so clean! if you notice many girls now dont do anything than put giant fart cans on, altezzas, am out ragious body kit, and either a play boy bunny or a big eye brow that reads somthing like "fast girl racing" or something like that...........thank you for not going rice :cheers:


No worries Pete! you don't sound like an net nerd  I agree, I see alot of females owners that mod their cars and they are exactly to your desciption (generalizing here)... just makes me laugh.... On the other hand that's why ppl on the net/street that see my car (and don't know me) think I'm a guy. I need a little flower somewhere on the back of the car to show I'm a girl (j/k). Some ppl say they know it's a female car cause it's always so clean. I call it OCD 

honestly, I get a little offended when ppl tell me my car looks girly. So having ppl call me a "bro" and "dude" n the net when they see my pic makes me kinda happy. Dang I'm strange....

Honestly, I only do what 'I' like, and do not take into account anyone else's opinion but my own. I may ask for opinions here and there, but when it comes do to making a decision, I just go by what 'I'm' wanting. So hey, if that turns out not being "rice" then that's even better. however I know there are a few ricey things I've done **cough** seat covers **cough** haha.

Thanks though, I appreciate your comments Pete :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol those bloody seat covers.

you should get the neoprene covers, they make them to fit your seats like the factory covers but you can get different colors. i want black inside, grey outside.

you could do something as simple as a license plate cover with flowers on it. for the longest time i thought you were a guy..........then a saw your name and pulled a double take lol.

and who ever calls your car girly is obviously not a car freak, its one of the cleaner 200sx's on our site.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

My seat covers were Neophrene! haha :fluffy: But they got stretched out; the top layer was peeling away from the rubber. After I grad next month I'm going to be making my own seat upholstry. A little project uing my sewing skills. The seats are going to be all black, with a tough black tweed-like in the middle, and a somewhat stretchy/yet tough black fabric for the sides. Already have the side material bought. Basically I'm going to take out my passenger seat, and park it by my sewing machine, and keep on testing and fitting till it's perfect. Should be quite the project! This will match my blue accents in the interior better and of course the black vinyl on the door. :thumbup: 

License plate cover with flowers on it? I'd prefer not to. as I said I'd rather not have anything girly on the car. I'm not into that, haha. that's why I put "j/k" after my flower comment


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

love the car. the interior could have been without the civic coloring.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

WILDACEXXX said:


> love the car. the interior could have been without the civic coloring.


Thanks! What do you mean by civic coloring?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> License plate cover with flowers on it? I'd prefer not to. as I said I'd rather not have anything girly on the car. I'm not into that, haha. that's why I put "j/k" after my flower comment


i didnt even catch that.

those were the neoprene!? those $200 things! jesus. i want to make mine with fake suede in the middle, suede grips like crazy.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

chucky... you're a girl

whoa, not that a girl cant do nice things with the car, but the name chucky threw me off

sorry... i'm a :loser: 

next step for your car... stick conversion and your car would be the pimpliest :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You sure that's the factory color?  

It's such a nice looking car, nice job with it. Paint and everything looks really damn nice. 

I want your front arm rest. I wish I had that on my car.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

props on the car looks really nice


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

wildmane said:


> You sure that's the factory color?
> 
> It's such a nice looking car, nice job with it. Paint and everything looks really damn nice.
> 
> I want your front arm rest. I wish I had that on my car.


Yes I'm sure it's factory :thumbup: haha, btw, why don't you just buy an armrest? $45 + shipping new: http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=4311

So Looking at my Nissan touch up pen and the sticker on my car. I think the color code is BS8. That's what it says under "color" on the sticker anyways. On the touch up pen it says:

Bright Blue Pearl
99998PPBS8
120701

so I'm not sure exactly which one is the color code, but I think that's all the info you need!

BTW, no stick conversion for my car. At least not for a LONG time. 200sx se-r's a extremely rare in Canada, I'd have to import everything from the states, it would be WAY too much $$ with shipping, duty, conversion. But ya, we'll see 

And chucky derived from my last name. been my nick name for as long as I can remember.


----------

